# casque skype ou telephone skype?



## yabr (25 Octobre 2006)

que choisiriez vous??
un casque(qui libere les mains et pas la tête)
ou un telephone qui libere la tête et pas les mains??

au niveau sonrité?c'est du kif kif??

sur quoi avez vous craqué??
ps j'envisage un budget de 50 euros donc ça limite..


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2006)

perso j'ai craqu&#233; pour... le mac

En r&#233;glant bien  le son , micro int&#233;gr&#233; et HP du mac liberent la t&#234;te ET les mains pour pas un rond!
ZERO euros


----------



## yabr (25 Octobre 2006)

oui effectivement c'est une bonne idée mais j'ai un mini...alors il faut bien un casque ou un telephone...


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

Perso j'ai un casque Logitech qui ne se chausse pas sur la tete mais s'enfile par derriere. C'est bizarre au debut, mais tres pratique, leger, et on l'oublie. Micro integre bien sur.


----------



## gazobu (26 Octobre 2006)

yabr a dit:


> que choisiriez vous?
> budget de 50 euros


ni l'un, ni l'autre, mais ça


----------



## Calor45 (31 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'ai re&#231;u la semaine derni&#232;re mon USB IPEVO Free-1 :

http://accessories.skype.com/item?SID=29fae37b898d07910155e79e8029cac955c:4530&sku=CDPU501

Installation en 2sec chrono avec les pilotes t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s sur le site du fabricant.

Navigation dans skype au clavier, le son de Itunes se coupe automatiquement et revient en fin d'appel.

Touche Bis et 2 autres programmable, volume r&#233;glable sur le combin&#233; ( comme un gsm ).
Sonnerie un peu kitch.
Design et finition sympa.
Le cable du  combin&#233; fait au moins 2 m&#232;tres.
Temps de livraison env. 1 semaine, la premiere commande c'est perdue mais les gens de skype mon propos&#233; un 2eme envoi ou remboursement.
Ma note : 18/20 et pas 20 &#224; cause du fil...
A mon sens &#231;a doit &#234;tre un des seul Skype phone USB 100% compatible mac


----------



## yabr (1 Novembre 2006)

alors moi j'ai carrement radiné...j'ai commandé ce telephone clipsonic,pas de clavier(en fait un micro et un ecouteur) 16 euro
l'ai pas encore recu....vu l'usage quasi limité que je vais en faire....ça devrait aller
http://www.octopussy-info.com/


----------



## yabr (1 Novembre 2006)

http://www.octopussy-info.com/req/clipphone.gif

voilà la merveille....made in china comme tous les autres du reste...(ça doit se vendre 1,5euro à HK)


----------



## Caza (1 Novembre 2006)

J'ai depuis un temps certain le Free-1 d'ipevo comme Calor45 et j'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## shakasan (10 Août 2007)

Salut à tous,

Au 2 utilisateurs comblés du USB IPEVO Free-1, pourriez-vous me dire s'il fonctionne également avec un softphone du type X-Lite de Counterpath ?
Pourriez-vous me dire si :
1) La partie Speaker/Microphone fonctionne ?
2) La partie clavier fonctionne avec X-Lite ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------

